# 2008 NEC and AFCI in VA



## jumper (Jul 20, 2010)

I heard from my local inspector that VA may not adopt the changes for extra AFCI in the 2008 vs 2005. Anyone got any hard info on this?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 20, 2010)

We will find out by October when the VA. USBC is released. I have not heard anything to support what you heard but anything is possible. I am more curious about the sprinkler thing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been told that Oklahoma is considering staying with the 2005 requirements for AFCIs. It seems like every cycle the manufacturers get a new requirement through ICC that results in selling a new, more expensive product.

Uncle Bob


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jul 21, 2010)

Georgia has also amended out the additional AFCI requirements from the 2008 NEC.

GPE


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 21, 2010)

AFCI requirements are being driven by the Consumer Product Safety Commission.  I fear that the feds will jump in and mandate them if too many states amend them out of the code.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 21, 2010)

We are still on the 2002 with no plans on changing.


----------



## jumper (Jul 22, 2010)

It appears my inspector jumped the gun. I e-mailed my question to DHCD and they replied.

The proposal passed all the review process, but has not passed the final adoption. This meeting is Monday 7/26/10.

I guess I will have my answer next week.


----------



## jumper (Jul 22, 2010)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> We will find out by October when the VA. USBC is released. I have not heard anything to support what you heard but anything is possible. I am more curious about the sprinkler thing.


I am not sure what sprinkler thing you are talking about, but this is the final agenda for the board to review if you want to look it up.

http://www.dhcd.virginia.gov/StateBuildingCodesandRegulations/PDFs/codschangecycle/Book%206%20-%20July%2026.pdf


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 24, 2010)

Jumper,

It looks like the requirements for residential sprinkler systems in the 2009 IRC will be amended out by the VA. USBC. They will offer incentives to townhouses and residential developments that use sprinklers. These incentives are what you see in the proposals on your link. For instance if you sprinkler your townhouse complex you can reduce the width of the required fire truck access road and you can reduce the number of fire hydrants and increase their spacing. These compromises are what I was referring to when I alluded to the "sprinkler thing." This is not set in stone but seems to be the direction that they are leaning.


----------



## jumper (Aug 11, 2010)

Update: here is the summary of the DHCD meeting.

http://www.dhcd.virginia.gov/StateBuildingCodesandRegulations/PDFs/codschangecycle/Book%206%20-%20Summary.pdf


----------

